# Mecicated FET



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi girlies, 

Not been lucky enough to have frosties before and only think I got some this time because they canceled transfer and had to freeze, otherwise not sure they'd have met the grade to do so, but now stepping into the unknown territory of FET!

I know that I'd have to have a medicated FET because my cycle is so unpredictable so can you tell me what this involves please?

On wed JE said that that they don't down reg anymore because they like it to be chilled

Basically haven't got a clue what to expect now. So nervous as part of me has to remain hopeful, but part of me knows that could loose all on thaw and part of me knows that we don't produce the best quality embies. I can't remember how many cells the 3 that were frozen on day 3 were but know that they must have been ok as they kept the others going to see if they would recover from fragmentation, so I presume the day 3 ones weren't at all fragmented. Thrilled that 2 did recover from fragmentation but the blast isn't great quality, but the morrula is lovely quality.

Can you tell I'm started to feel better now and itching to get going again!!

Thanks all


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Pix,

Sorry I havent ever got to frosties to be able to help you but its good to hear you are feeling better and eager to go again. Did they give you an idea of timescales ?

Mrs T x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Mrs. T. Well on wed I asked about doing gonapeptyl before my next cycle and they advised that I seen Mr. G and then have a planning appoint the same day, but as Mr. G is on hols the appoint isn't until March 17th. I have now decided against the gonapeptyl and going to ring Monday to see if can change the appoint and maybe go with next cycle. JE said it would be ok on next cycle. Just aware that every cycle increases the return of my endo.

How are you? Did you have your follow up today?


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

I can understand why you dont want to wait though.

I've posted on the other thread but am gonna try DHEA and see if that helps the quality of my embryos, just need to find out where to get it from..


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

will have a look at other thread


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya hun

Duno why they don't down reg anymore weird. 

I so knew u would be itching to go.

Mrs t I saw ur appointment went well well done


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

lol oh yes Kara now I don't feel like I'm going to die I can't wait! And a month will give me plenty of time to shift some excess weight, I hope!


----------



## BevFD (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi,

I am in the middle of an assisted FET at the moment. I took the pill for 10 days and now I am taking Progynova (hrt) until they do the transfer. I have a scan next Wednesday and if the lining is thick enough I will start Progesterone. My fresh cycle produced 10 eggs but only one fertilized which they froze because of complications. Obviously this is nowhere near as involved as a full cycle but the main side effect that I am having is just feeling absolutely worn out all the time!

Shout if you need to know any more,

Bev x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Good luck with ur cycle

Not sure how clinic feel the pill is making things more chilled as I was a nightmare on the pill lol.
At least there's no jabbing


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Bev, that really helps.  Wishing you loads of luck

I'm with you on the pill Kara. I swore after this tx that I wouldn never ever go back on the pill. I think I would prefer jabbing! Oh well don't suppose I'll have any choice I will have to turn back into the crazy, angry, emotional wreck!!

Today I had my first wobbly since all the crap with my tx. I have stayed so strong, took it all in my stride when my e2 levels were elevated, then cancelling transfer and then OHSS, but could feel the negativity starting to creep in yesterday and today had a right wobbly when I was cooking and started crying. It was like as if everything had hit me and out it came! At the moment I feel like I am just going through the motions of doing the FET just to get to doing another fresh cycle, I feel as if there is little hope of it working. Sorry for the moan, think I would have been ok had I not been up with a poorly dog all night and not had any sleep. Will be back to cheery me tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh Pix, after everything you've been through I'm not surprised you've had a wobbly, I think you've done amazingly. Let it all out, you'll feel better for it. Sending big hugs xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Pix I think its good to let it out and I bet tomorrow you will feel better.
I understand u thinking the fet just needs to be done to get on to another fresh but you have great grade embryos on ice which you haven't had before. They can make sure your lining is perfect and a fet is easier if not a little boring if u kinda enjoy jabbing like I use to lol

Think we better had a coffee again soon so I can whip u into shape 

How the woofer gets well soon


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh Pix - sending you a big    
I know exactly how you feel about going through the motions with a FET, i felt exactly the same. I felt like i had to go through with it but my eye was really on the bigger prize - a fresh cycle.
Then one day my dear mum phoned me in the middle of work. I  am a teacher and she knows i can't take calls during lesson time so as i am sure you can imagine, when the call came through i panicked and had all sorts of thoughts running through my head. Imagine me in the middle of a lesson, 27 6 & 7 year olds and my mums starts telling me that she was in a shop and had just started talking to a lady she had never met before who had twins in a pram (she does tend to do this my mum - we will be out shopping and she disappears to talk to some baby in pram   ) she had told the lady i was having treatment (she does this alot aswell - tells strangers to keep me and dh in their prayers   ) and the lady told her the two beautiful babies in the pram were FET babies.

I needed that coz it was a kick up the bum to remind me that it DOES work!!! 

My nana always said - "nowt should stay in that should be out"
Let it out hun then re-group, get that PMA back and welcome your snow babies with open arms. 
take care 
Liz XXXX


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Pix,

Sorry to hear about your wobble. I feel the same about FET at the moment, just can't seem to muster much enthusiasm. I've had a tranfer from both sets of frosties and if the best of the crop didn't work I don't hold out much hope for the others. Worth a try though I know and as Liz said is does happen. I think too that the body may be a bit more relaxed without going through the trauma of EC etc.

Take care xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Miriam a fellow ivf wales ff lady had a fresh et bfn and a fet bfn and had her remaining embryo refroze and that embryo is now a very busy toddler. So as you can see that one little embryo wasn't deemed good enough for a fresh or frozen et yet the last attempt worked. 
Fet puts a lot less strain on the body and they are also able to make the lining really good

I wish u all the luck with your fet


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix sending   hope you are feeling happier today about the fet cycle and that you have managed to change your app.

kitty   to you too.

ditto to what kara said about miriam, i still find that story amazing how maia was the last embryo to be put back.


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hiya Pix

My next go will be FET too, I'm surprised about the dr I did in Feb last year followed by tablets instead of the menopur. Got to say I found it a lot more relaxed than the fresh cycle and a lot less all over the place hormone wise. 

With regards to the Defrost I found that the most stressful bit as you don't know until the last minute if they have survived the thaw. Having said that they have i think about a 95% thaw rate at Cardiff. 

With mine they were day 3 defrosted in the morning of ET, they dropped a few cells on defrost but were developing nicely when put back. We have a day 5 Blast for the next go so fingers crossed.

I believe the figures show a sucess rate in line with a fresh cycle and as Kara said look at Miriam's little angel

I hope your pma has made an appearance wishing you loads of luck for your FET

Jules x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone for lifing my spirits   

Thanks for the hug Mrs. T much appreciated. Hope you are feeling better and ready to get going with DHEA

Def got to have the coffee soon Kara and you can give me a good kick up the **** Your so right about Miriam and that gives me hope

Aw Liz that really put a smile on my face thanks for sharing    Aw bless your mum, she sounds a star. Wishing you lots of luck

thanks Queenie still trying to sort the appoint, the joys of reception! So excited for you, getting closer now. wishing you loads of luck

Thanks for your reasurance Jule, I have picked up a bit. Like you say I am finding the defrost part scarey! Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix i'm thrilled to hear you have a planning app . good luck on thursday hope it goes well and that you can soon start and have 2 snow babies back on board. xx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Good luck Pix


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

aw thanks Queenie. Woohoo just over three weeks until yours x

thanks Kitty


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

karas right about my frozen go i really didnt think i had a hope in hells chance i had already asked my dr to fund my drugs for 2nd fresh go! i thought that after having my fresh go then my frozen and only having 1 left which had been defrosted already i didnt think it would make the 2nd thaw but it did! seen as i had 3 frozen the other 2 must of looked better so maia went back in freezer i think if its meant to be it will work! and waiting for the call to say if they have defrosted ok was definetly the worst bit


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Miriam, that is so reasuring and what a darling Maia is


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

How's r u? I read somewhere that I were wonder which to thaw.

Not sure if this is an option but have u considered thawing the day 3 and culturing on to blasts and if they don't make blast u can then thaw the blasts.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hia Kara, I had been thinking about that. I think its a good option. I am so scared though as was told before EC by the embryologist that they would freeze even if ain't good quality to give me the same chance as people get on a fresh cycle who get to transfer. She said that even fragmented ones would get frozen. She said the only ones that wouldn't get frozen is that if something went drastically wrong with them. I think they went against that in the end mind and didn't freeze due to quality. Anyway what I'm trying to say is if they have frozen regardless of quality then there's not much hope for them. I know that the blast isn't very good quality and she said something like what would become the placenta was difficult to see. She did say that the morula was a very nice quality, so there is hope there, even if a little slow in developing. I am glad to have day 3's as they said that this is the best day for thawing, apparently they thaw better than blasts. I am concerned that if I did have transfer, then none of what was left would have met the grade to be frozen and they are just there now for the sake of giving me having a chance of transfer! As long as I get a couple back inside me I am not concerned that I haven't got any left in the freezer.

Thinking of not going with next cycle at the moment, still getting bad spasms and just feel generally run down so really need to feel on top, mind you if I'm feeling better next week I'm sure I will be back to doing it next cycle! Also now doing my head in looking at the connection between endo and immune issues, oh the joys!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

The big reasoning why they don't thaw poor quaility is they just won't survive the freeze\thaw process. I would check they would refreeze any good ones before deciding what to do.

Your ovaries are probably still sore and you have been through a lot so give yourself a little time to recover hun and if u feel well enough next week well go for it I say

Try not to read too much into immune issues yet hun, there is a link with endo but there is a link with loads of things and many people get pregnant without immune tx yet if u feel this is something to look into I advise getting the book is your body baby friendly by dr beer


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Pix just wanted to send some      your way to let you know I am thinking of you. 
Its a tricky decision - so make sure you phone and get all the info you need and then pick the brains of all those in the know. You will know whats right for you ..... and when the time comes we will all be        and sending        for the best embies to make it through 
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thought I would post a postive story that's I've just heard from a lady I met in the real world lol

4 fresh ivfs no bfp 1 frozen embryo left from very first cycle and a last ditch attempt and it worked. 14 years of trying


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

aw thanks Taffy 

Thanks Kara, that is exactly what I need to hear at the moment, gives me loads of hope. Trying to decide if I am going to delay for a month or two got other life issues in the way at the moment and just don't know what to do for the best but will decide by the time AF arrives!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

We shall talk on saturday!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Ooooo you are going to 'get the talk'


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

you've made me giggle shelle lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Oh yes the talk talk lol. 
As they say its good to talk


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

Hi ladies   

Dont know if anyone can help me but i rung CARU beginning of march to book appointment to discuss FET and the lady said she will take my name and i will be rung in april, she did kind of explain why but i didnt understand. Does anybody know why?? 

Thanks

Tanya 


xxx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Tanya, not sure of the answer to your question, but wondering if its something to do with the funding for the new financial year Wishing you lots of luck for your FET


----------



## RachelC27 (Apr 29, 2010)

hi ladies just wanted to pop in and say that for those who dont already know, im expecting twins from a fet done in December. Had 4 embies defrosted, only 2 continued to develop so they were transfered as day 4 (Due to heavy snow forcast) instead of blasts. they were of excellent quality when frozen but had deteriated after thawing. Cant wait 2 meet my princesses in August.

hope this positive story helps xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh Rachel that is wonderful news. Big congratulations and thank you for sharing such a positive story, exactly what I need! Can I ask if your DR for your FET


----------



## RachelC27 (Apr 29, 2010)

no , no down regging, just northesterone cos my cycles are all over the place, then those little blue hrt ones (Progynova?) and then the cyclogest pesseries about 4 days b4 transfer x


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

Hi ladies   

Got my appointment tomorrow at ivf wales for my embryo transfer    . I dont know what to expect yet im a little nervous but dont know why!! Ive got 3 frozern embies there which have been frozern for three and a half years so im hoping when they thaw they will still be in good condition, fingers and toes crossed!!!!!!!! 

Hope your all well

Love Tanya

xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Yay, good luck Tanya. Come and join us on the cyclers thread


----------

